# Condensation in headlight. Suggestions/ ideas?



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Since the rain is now here in Portland I'm noticing condensation in my passenger side headlight. I didn't notice it last winter. Is this a common issue? From the outside I don't notice any cracks or possible areas of leak or cracks.

Is this common? If so, how do you guys recommend fixing this?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Semi!Pro said:


> Since the rain is now here in Portland I'm noticing condensation in my passenger side headlight. I didn't notice it last winter. Is this a common issue? From the outside I don't notice any cracks or possible areas of leak or cracks.
> 
> Is this common? If so, how do you guys recommend fixing this?


Yeah, it is a known issue. The problem is that our headlights aren't actually air tight. So if you get a ton of rain it will get a build up of condensation on the inside. You can make it a little more sealed up by running a light head of silicone around the lens before putting it back together. When reassembling the light, take your time to make sure you get a good seal all the way around. I use black RTV and I've never had a problem. And I've had mine open 8-10 times.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Usually caused by one of two issues.

1. light not properly sealed after being opened for paint/clear corners

2. cap on back of light not sealed properly.

You can dry with hairdryer blowing into back of light and then fix either 1 or 2 above.

cheers.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Im having the same issue...Im planning on splitting the lights and cleaning them by hand. Im tried of not seeing as well as I can during rainy nights.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

The bumper needs to come off to remove the headlight correct?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/

Yup, bumper needs to come off . 

Here's mike phillips' DIY on bumper removal and headlight splitting (to install OSIR lenses) ^^^. Best on the webernet as it has dozens of pics plus text.

cheers.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/
> 
> Yup, bumper needs to come off .
> 
> ...


Im such a spaz. Anyone know somebody in the Jersey area that would be willing to do this for $$$?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

misternoob said:


> Im such a spaz. Anyone know somebody in the Jersey area that would be willing to do this for $$$?


Send me your lights and ill do it for you. Your gonna have to dive in head first at some point.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Send me your lights and ill do it for you. Your gonna have to dive in head first at some point.


Erik's right, time to dive in. This is probably one of the easiest mods out there. Study the link above a couple of times and you'll see it is very doable by the noobiest of noobs.

cheers.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob we still need to do this to my car.. But we are also modding and adding a led blinker/running lights as well.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Bob we still need to do this to my car.. But we are also modding and adding a led blinker/running lights as well.


James,

I'm out of school until mid January. I'm thinking of hosting a TT GTG/garage day maybe 12 Jan so we could do it then. But, next semester all of my classes are weekday evenings so weekends are free. How's your schedule?

bob


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my passanger light does it too.
i cracket the lense in a non visable part, under the hood, by laying accross it when working on my turbo setup.

it has tons of condensation, and it even made my HID bulb go bad every now and then. that darn bulb was 90$, so get on this sooner than later or you will be replacing that bulb too...


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Send me your lights and ill do it for you. Your gonna have to dive in head first at some point.





TTC2k5 said:


> Erik's right, time to dive in. This is probably one of the easiest mods out there. Study the link above a couple of times and you'll see it is very doable by the noobiest of noobs.
> 
> cheers.


its not so much removing the bumper its the possibility of destroying the housing in the process of removing the lens. Either way im doing it this weekend. Hopefully it goes well. :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

there is always the option of an ebay led headlamp if you do break it...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

misternoob said:


> its not so much removing the bumper its the possibility of destroying the housing in the process of removing the lens. Either way im doing it this weekend. Hopefully it goes well. :beer:


bake them in a 170 oven for 5-10 minutes at a time, work the lens off. it's really very simple. As I recall, I baked for 10, began pulling them apart, back in for 5 then worked a bit more on pulling them, then back in for 5 then worked again at pulling them apart. total time in the oven was 20 minutes but in three stages. each time the adhesive separated a bit more until they finally separated. 

hotter oven or longer time in, or heat gun too close and you might destroy them but if you are careful you'll have no problems. 

I reattached them the same way...in increments.

cheers.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> there is always the option of an ebay led headlamp if you do break it...


That is an option but I really like the OEM lights. We'll see what happens.




TTC2k5 said:


> bake them in a 170 oven for 5-10 minutes at a time, work the lens off. it's really very simple. As I recall, I baked for 10, began pulling them apart, back in for 5 then worked a bit more on pulling them, then back in for 5 then worked again at pulling them apart. total time in the oven was 20 minutes but in three stages. each time the adhesive separated a bit more until they finally separated.
> 
> hotter oven or longer time in, or heat gun too close and you might destroy them but if you are careful you'll have no problems.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I've copied and sent this to my friend. Kind of sort of looking forward to doing this. Maybe I can install the free ABD CAI I got with the car (I know its useless but its free).


And to the OP: sorry for jacking your thread! At least its been informative! :thumbup:


----------

